
Recommended Computer System Simulators - linguae
I am wondering if there are any computer system simulators that can run software on top of it, can mimic the characteristics of real hardware (for example, simulating the performance characteristics of a 5400 RPM hard disk and a 300MHz Pentium II at exactly that speed) and provide real-time performance statistics for the simulated system?  The computer architecture doesn&#x27;t have to be x86; it could be any 32- or 64-bit system such as PowerPC, SPARC, MIPS, Alpha, Itanium, ARM, RISC-V, etc.  I understand that emulators such as QEMU exist, but I don&#x27;t believe these emulators provide the simulated performance or the performance monitoring tools that I need.
======
tinktank
I'm a little confused about your request. What do you mean by "real-time
performance statistics for the simulated system"?

Generally speaking, cycle-accurate simulators usually require a very accurate
software model (or, are done by running the RTL in simulation) so it's hard to
find that level of model without manufacturer assistance, and even then you'll
have to extend it to beyond the CPU. Emulators like QEMU basically slow down
execution on a modern system to give you the same observable performance but
obviously don't model the system accurately. What's your ultimate goal?

